
Show HN: How to add jitter to a plot using Python's matplotlib and seaborn - rooviz
http://dataviztalk.blogspot.com/2016/02/how-to-add-jitter-to-plot-using-pythons.html
======
brudgers
This looks like a blog post. "Show HN" is intended for original work that can
be "tried out".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

